# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  علوم تحقیقات تهران

## TheDreamer

سلام. کسی میدونه اخرین رتبه قبولی سلولی مولکولی یا میکرو علوم تحقیقات چقدره؟؟

----------


## TheDreamer

UP

----------


## TheDreamer

down

----------


## Maja7080

من تو سایت گزینه ۲ برات چک کردم چیزی نبود

----------


## TheDreamer

ممنون از شما. نمیدونم چرا واسه همه دانشگاه ها پیدا میشه ب جز این یکی!  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## zansia

من تو انتخاب رشته زااد پارسال یکی از اینارو زدم (شایدم دو تا شو) و تا جایی که یادمه علوم تحقیقات رو زدم
الان دسترسی ندارم ولی بذارین یکی دو روز دیگه نگاه میکنم اگر اخرین رتبه قبولی رو زده بود بهتون میگم  :Yahoo (1):

----------

